# Cebit: Abkehr von Endkundenbesuchern hat sich gelohnt



## PCGH-Redaktion (5. März 2014)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Cebit: Abkehr von Endkundenbesuchern hat sich gelohnt*

					Für die Veranstalter hat sich der Wandel der Cebit zur Fachbesuchermesse offenbar gelohnt. Seit diesem Jahr werden keine Privatbesucher mehr durch die Hallen in Hannover schlendern. Das honorieren insbesondere die Aussteller im B2B-Bereich.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Cebit: Abkehr von Endkundenbesuchern hat sich gelohnt*


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (5. März 2014)

Komisch, ich hab das Gefühl, das seit es keine Endkundenbesucher mehr gibt, geschweige denn Hallen, die entsprechende Produkte zeigen, die Cebit immer kleiner und leerer wird...


----------



## Sumpfig (5. März 2014)

huch, das hab ich ja garnicht mitbekommen, da könnte man doch jetzt endlich mal wieder die Cebit besuchen.

Auf so einer Messe haben Endkunden nichts zu suchen. Beim Fachpublikum finden sich noch genug Deppen, da brauchts nicht auch noch den nervigen Rest.


----------



## kaisper (5. März 2014)

na das kann ja was werden xD


----------



## konsolen/pczocker (5. März 2014)

Schade, dass sie das Konzept geändert haben. Das hätten sie aber auch  intelligenter regeln können. Es gibt sicher auch ein paar Aussteller die  gerne ihre Produkte dem "Endkunden" präsentieren oder mit denen  zumindest keine Probleme haben. Die Firmen die nichts mit den "nervigen"  Endkunden zutun haben wollen, hätten sie auch einfach in eine seperate  Halle stecken können, wo nur Leute mit Fachbesucher Ausweis reinkommen.

Naja es wird aber sicher noch immer eine Möglichkeit geben dort hinzukommen, wenn man wirklich möchte und die richtigen Leute kennt. Ich war selber 2x als "Fachbesucher" auf der Cebit. Da war ich aber erst 15 bzw. 16. Die Tickets wurden nämlich großzügig in der Firma, in der mein Vater arbeitet, an Interessierte und deren Angehörige verteilt.

Zum Schluss noch eine Frage: Wie werden jetzt eigentlich die wegfallenden Einnahmen der Messe durch normale Besucher ausgeglichen? Das wird sicher nicht wenig sein, wenn ich alleine schon an die Essens Preise denke. Meine Vermutung ist, dass die Austeller wohl mehr zahlen müssen, was wohl auch nicht allen gefallen wird...


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (5. März 2014)

Naja, es gab ja mal die "Cebit Home", ich habe bis heute nicht verstanden, warum es die nicht mehr gibt...


----------



## Steff456 (5. März 2014)

konsolen/pczocker schrieb:


> Zum Schluss noch eine Frage: Wie werden jetzt eigentlich die wegfallenden Einnahmen der Messe durch normale Besucher ausgeglichen? Das wird sicher nicht wenig sein, wenn ich alleine schon an die Essens Preise denke. Meine Vermutung ist, dass die Austeller wohl mehr zahlen müssen, was wohl auch nicht allen gefallen wird...



Viel Einnahmen gab es da nicht, jeder hat doch sein kostenloses Fachbesucherticket genutzt. Und die Verpflegung richtet sich ja auch an die verbleibenden B2B Personen. Die Cebit war und ist schon immer eine Ausstellerfinanzierte Messe.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. März 2014)

konsolen/pczocker schrieb:


> Schade, dass sie das Konzept geändert haben. Das hätten sie aber auch  intelligenter regeln können. Es gibt sicher auch ein paar Aussteller die  gerne ihre Produkte dem "Endkunden" präsentieren oder mit denen  zumindest keine Probleme haben. Die Firmen die nichts mit den "nervigen"  Endkunden zutun haben wollen, hätten sie auch einfach in eine seperate  Halle stecken können, wo nur Leute mit Fachbesucher Ausweis reinkommen.



Bislang war es so, dass die Mehrheit der Unternehmen in Hallen war, die Endkunden -mangels Endkunden-Produkten- nicht die Bohne interessiert haben und die meisten namenhaften Hersteller von Endkunden-Produkten waren im Reseller-Bereich, zu dem weder Endkunden noch ""Fachbesucher"" Zugang hatten.
Fazit also: Es gab sicherlich nicht genug Hersteller. Und in Bereichen, wo man als Endkunde tatsächlich etwas von der physischen Präsentation hat (Eingabegeräte, Sound, ganz besonders Monitore, in Teilen Gehäuse) konnte man sie oftmals an zwei Fingern abzählen.



> Naja es wird aber sicher noch immer eine Möglichkeit geben dort hinzukommen, wenn man wirklich möchte und die richtigen Leute kennt. Ich war selber 2x als "Fachbesucher" auf der Cebit. Da war ich aber erst 15 bzw. 16. Die Tickets wurden nämlich großzügig in der Firma, in der mein Vater arbeitet, an Interessierte und deren Angehörige verteilt.
> 
> Zum Schluss noch eine Frage: Wie werden jetzt eigentlich die wegfallenden Einnahmen der Messe durch normale Besucher ausgeglichen? Das wird sicher nicht wenig sein, wenn ich alleine schon an die Essens Preise denke. Meine Vermutung ist, dass die Austeller wohl mehr zahlen müssen, was wohl auch nicht allen gefallen wird...


 
Es gibt Gerüchte, dass schon in den vergangenen Jahren bis zu 80% der Messegäste "Fachbesucher" mit Freitickets waren. Viel Eintrittsgebühren werden also nicht wegfallen. Und die Fachbesuchertickets werden, soweit sich das abzeichnet, auch dieses Jahr wieder Eimerweise unters Volk gekippt. Also könnten auch die Gesamtbesucherzahlen ähnlich ausfallen. (z.B. soll auch die Jobbörse ausgebaut werden - was nur Sinn macht, wenn man weiterhin haufenweise Schüler und Studenten einsammelt, die einen Job suchen)

Meine Vorab-Einschätzung:
Cebit 2014 wird wie Cebit 2013, nur dass die 10-15% fehlen, die bislang bezahlt haben, um reinzukommen.


----------



## pizzazz (6. März 2014)

"...Seit diesem Jahr werden keine Privatbesucher mehr durch die Hallen in Hannover schlendern. ...Ab 2014 ist die Cebit keine Publikumsmesse mehr..."

Das kann ich nicht nachvollziehen - in meinem Bekanntenkreis wird man immernoch mit Eintrittskarten zugeschüttet - wie bitte sollen dadurch Privabesucher abgehalten werden? Das einzige, was letztes Jahr echt nervig wahr, ist wenn man von verpickelten Studenten am Eingang zum Resellerbereich in penetranter Form zur Abgabe einer Visitenkarte aufgefordert wird, da offenbar nur so etwas einen Profi von einem Privatmenschen unterscheidet. Und heuer muss man dann seine Viitenkarte am Haupteingang abgeben, oder was???
Aber is schon besser so, sollen die Rucksack-Kiddies ohne Manieren ruhig draussen bleiben


----------



## poiu (10. März 2014)

pizzazz ich glaube TütenKinder ist der Fachbegriff


----------



## megaDrummerxxl (14. März 2014)

Nunja, jetzt gehts halt nochmehr bergab mit der cebit


----------

